# Spray shield questions



## Wood_Duck (Sep 15, 2014)

Those with spray shields on a non tunnel hull, how are yours mounted and what /design/dimensions? Getting pods welded on next week and ended up ordering a new yamaha and with it being a tiller, I'm gonna finally add a spray shield. Just curious what do go with on it. Pics even better to show the fab guys


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## buckeyeBEN (Sep 16, 2014)

Mac
That is a great pic. I tried to use those "wings" and they lasted about 1 day.

Do you just have the splash guard riveted with some marine sealant?


----------



## Wood_Duck (Sep 16, 2014)

what is the length on your spray deflector? I've got to come up with a dimension for the fab shop but won't have the motor on it at the time so I'm guessing worst case, a little long and I can trim it if need be. And for the intake fins, buckeyeben, check out james river jets. They have UHMW which hold up muuuch better to hits.


----------



## J Hartman (Sep 17, 2014)

I ordered one from the jet doctor and bolted it in with stainless bolts. I also used marine silicone on the bolts and under the piece itself. I had to cut mine out to make it fit better. I can get some pictures when I get back from vacation.


----------

